# Will RTADVD support RFC6106: RCDNSS DNSSL on FreeBSD 9?



## Anthie (Aug 30, 2011)

Will RTADVD support RFC6106: RCDNSS DNSSL on FreeBSD 9?
We know it doesn't support RFC6106 on FreeBSD 8.


----------

